# Why deep secton carbon wheel makes such a loud noise??



## Orbea_Carbon_Force (Apr 27, 2004)

I had a Zipp 340 front wheel before and the whoosh, whoosh sound isn't that loud at all. Just a humming sound. Now, with a 60mm carbon rim (Hed Stinger 60), the whoosh sound is loud. Is so loud that when I was sprinting up a hill, joggers about 50 ft up the road could hear me coming.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

I think it's the larger surface area of the wheel acting as an amplifier. More of the vibrations through the road and tire get transmitted to the air, removing the need to say "On your left!!"


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

pavedroad said:


> I think it's the larger surface area of the wheel acting as an amplifier. More of the vibrations through the road and tire get transmitted to the air, removing the need to say "On your left!!"



That big hollow rim section resinates like an acoustic guitar.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

It sounds cool, don't worry about it.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought the woosh was the main reason to buy them. Would be my main reason anyway.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*That's right*

the rims are amplifying road vibration. I've had folks call "car back!" as I've trained with my Hed's. I didn't realize it was me the first few times.


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*Think that's loud?*



Orbea_Carbon_Force said:


> I had a Zipp 340 front wheel before and the whoosh, whoosh sound isn't that loud at all. Just a humming sound. Now, with a 60mm carbon rim (Hed Stinger 60), the whoosh sound is loud. Is so loud that when I was sprinting up a hill, joggers about 50 ft up the road could hear me coming.


Put a disc wheel on. Those darned things make so much noise you can hardly hear yourself think when you're riding. The typical TT wheelset of a trispoke front (most are HED's, mine's a Nimble) and disc rear can be deafening.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

I like how peoples pedal strokes are amplified with deep section rims. You can tell how smooth someones pedaling motion is by the sound....woosh WOOSH woosh WOOSH woosh WOOSH for most guys that simply push down on the cranks.


----------

